# Power Seat 2001 not working



## scoobydoo55 (May 21, 2006)

hi i'm still relatively new to this site but i wanna use it to the fullest
my power seat (driver side ) does not work ,the only function that works is the seatback going fwd and bwd but the other functions such as the seat itslef going up and down or fwd and bkwd dont work. i've checked the fuses under the dash and in the hood none says power seat or anything similar. the owners manual say the to reset the circuit just take the b attery out and replace , did that no help
any suggestions, i'm thinking that the wires beneath the seat may have cracked after being there for such a long time.all the connections are in ( i think)
this causes very uncomfortable driving , please help


----------



## scoobydoo55 (May 21, 2006)

*Power Seats 2001 Altima*

hi cn somebod please help, ithis problem reall causes uncomfotable driving because i have to constantl stretch m arms to reach the steering wheel also m head almost touches the ceiling


----------



## rsuaz (Jun 28, 2006)

*Goofy question, but. . .*



scoobydoo55 said:


> hi cn somebod please help, ithis problem reall causes uncomfotable driving because i have to constantl stretch m arms to reach the steering wheel also m head almost touches the ceiling



Have you checked under the driver's seat to see if something is blocking the seat from moving up and down? It's a dumb question, I know, but it's happened to me before. If there isn't anything blocking, when you use the power seat upward, do the lights flicker on the car or do you even hear the motor working? If you do, the motor is still good. If you don't, then it needs to be replaced.

Just my two cents.


----------



## scoobydoo55 (May 21, 2006)

*power seat 2001 Altima*



rsuaz said:


> Have you checked under the driver's seat to see if something is blocking the seat from moving up and down? It's a dumb question, I know, but it's happened to me before. If there isn't anything blocking, when you use the power seat upward, do the lights flicker on the car or do you even hear the motor working? If you do, the motor is still good. If you don't, then it needs to be replaced.
> 
> Just my two cents.


yup i looked under the seat a million times, the light does flicker when i push the switch to make the seat move, what does this mean, i've also checked all the fuses all good anything else


----------



## rsuaz (Jun 28, 2006)

scoobydoo55 said:


> yup i looked under the seat a million times, the light does flicker when i push the switch to make the seat move, what does this mean, i've also checked all the fuses all good anything else



My mistake earlier stating that if the lights flicker, the motor is good. If the lights flicker, it just means that power is being used, so your connections are good. The motor sounds dead.


----------



## Kornkid5622 (Jul 12, 2006)

i had this same EXACT problem in my 01 altima...

mine was still under warentee so i made an apointment and got it fixed for free, they said the motor in the seat was shot


----------

